# Micro SD card slot issue



## jgates86 (Sep 27, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has had an issue with their micro sd card slot not locking in cards. When I push the card in it clicks but just pops right back out. This is also a new phone sent from Verizon seeing as data stopped working on my old one.

I'm probably just going to end up taking it to a Verizon store and see if I can get another replacement, was just seeing if anyone has seen this issue and knew of an easy way to fix it.


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

i had that problem with a samsung rouge, the card went in crooked and busted it, broke just like that no more stayin in there


----------

